# The Best HOB Filter for 55??



## JoAnn (Feb 6, 2009)

I am now using two Aqua-Tech 30-60 filters ( from walmart) on a 55. I am not happy with them. After only two months I have over flow back into the tank. I cleaned off the bio filters and replaced a couple of carttidges againt my better judgement. But they still back flow. What are the best Hang on the back filters for a 55? I have 15 cichlids and three plecos. And want to use HOB. thanks :fish:  having the same problem with my ten gallon tanks and one only has 4 baby guppies in it.?? Is it something I am doing or the filter?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Please elaborate on the problems you're having. What exactly do you mean about having overflow back into the tank?

This may be an issue of needing to clean your filters more often.

Anywhooo, AquaClear 110 is pretty much the best HOB IMHO.


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 6, 2009)

imusuallyuseless said:


> Please elaborate on the problems you're having. What exactly do you mean about having overflow back into the tank?
> 
> This may be an issue of needing to clean your filters more often.
> 
> Anywhooo, AquaClear 110 is pretty much the best HOB IMHO.


Ok, the filters that hang on the back have a long intake into the fish tank , then the filter material, the water comes back down into the tank around the intake tube from the back of t he filter. I clean my filter material weekly with aquarium water and put them back in. yesterday, I had to replace some of the carts. I could not get them clean enough or something..But the water is still going down the sides of the tube(from the back) back into the fish tank. Hope u understand?


----------



## Watari (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a Aqueon 55 power filter that came with my tank and I am not normally a fan of HOB filters but this one isn't bad. Its designed in a way that it cannot get the back flow like you've described.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Definitely sounds like clogged filter media. I personally hate paying for those expensive filter cartridges. I would use dish scrubbers and replace them way more frequently than every two months.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

I understand what you are saying, this only happens to me if I allow my filter maintenance to get far behind. In my experience this means a thorough cleaning of the filters and replacement of the cartridges. The problem is generally that your cartridges are too dirty, and are completely clogged. I find that once they reach this stage a simple rinse does no good. They do not allow water to pass through them fast enough and the water is forced up and over them without actually passing through. I suggest you start to rinse your media more often to prevent this buildup. That being said, I would also upgrade your filtration if possible, I wouldn't expect Walmart filters to be very high quality. As *imusuallyuseless* said, Aquaclear filters are generally viewed as the best HOBs. Emperors filters by Marineland also seem to be well liked. I have not used the Emperors myself, but I have used the Penguin filters and have been very happy with them as long as maintenance was kept up with.

Hope that helps you at least a little bit.


----------



## RICHARD_STUDEBAKER (Mar 19, 2009)

I would also have to agree on the aqua clear 110 I have 3 and all are 3 yrs old with no trouble. For a 55 gal I would use 2 aqua clear 70's so that way you have a back up filter. 
Good luck!


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks to everyone... Going be doing some cleaning and up grade my filters too.. thanks again


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

I would save my money up for a canister they are not that much more expensive. But for a hob aqua clear is the way to go.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

cant go wrong withe the emperor 400 IMO :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I would do two HOB, one Emperor 280 and the other an Aquaclear, that way you get the best of both worlds ... the Aquaclear for better mechanical filtration and the Emperor for better biological filtration.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

I also have several Aqua-tech 30-60 and if you don't periodicaly clean out the bio plates there will be backflow. These plates are capable of growing tremendous amounts of bacteria and clog very easy. I usualy bang them out in used tank water every week or two. I would also recomend replaceing the cartriges more often for sure simple cleaning cant remove the fine debrit that is trapped within the floss itself. I have stoped buying cartriges and make my own. After the store bought ones are used up pull off the floss from the plastic cage clean the surface up good and glue gun some fiber fill back in place, easy and cheap to do and can be done overand over. You can also add carbon to the plates if desired. These Aqua_Tech's are actually good hob filters in my opinion and are actually made by Marineland for Aqua-Tech so the same filter plates work in the Penquin 350 hob.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> Aqua-Tech 30-60 filters ( from walmart)


Actually, pretty darn good filters..very cheap, large amount of flow, easy to make filter media for..
I saw a 6x9 green scrubber that fit right in the slots..
When I had mine, I used paint filter bags full of polyfill from wal mart..when I got too much bypass, just changed them out.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah i had one of these, the overflow happens withint the first week of owning it. and my tanks are spotless. I'd take out the cartrige, keep the filter floss on there, throw in a sack of biomax or something.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

I use the Aqua-Tech's purley for mechanical filtration and I have a canister for bio. I have moddified the plastic plates on the back side by removing every second slit making the plate alot less restrictive to water flow. Since there is no carbon in it you can remove them without the innards falling out. I use the fluffy fiber fill on the front side and use some dense thin fiber fill on the backside works very well for polishing the water. It pulls off easily to replace the fill and saves a ton of money over the commercial ones wich only has enough carbon in it to clean up a cup of water anyway. Same system will work on the marineland and penguin filters as well.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

I run two ac 70's on my 55 gallon and once i added the 2nd one the tank has been pristine... I would suggest getting sale prices from an online source and going to petsmart because they do price matching from competators..


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

two ac 70 would do a great job on a 55. 
i want 1 110 though! my buddy got one of those, the flow is awsome!

one 110 and one 404 shoudl be great filtration on my 55!
i'm putting a ac70 and a 305 on my new 40 set up! I like to over filter!


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

I would get and Emperor 400 and Aquaclear. One for the biological filtration and one for the mechanical. The AC's have way more room for carbon and filter pads. Plus the AC pads can be rinsed untill they fall apart. The Emp has an adjustable flow/spray bar and an extra media basket.


----------



## cjm9822 (Feb 6, 2009)

Emperor's are far better quality filters ... to me aquaclear are cheap.

I am much more satisfied with my emperor 400's than anything aquaclear can provide.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, as you can see from the replies, everybody has a preferance 8) 
What have you decided to do???
Just my thought..I would stay with the aqua-techs..search for media alternatives..use the money I saved for other cool stuff.


----------



## JoAnn (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, still thinking. My son gave me an old AC 110 that i had gave him years ago. I could use it. It runs but I would have to order all the sides for it.. He does not take care of things. Also have a used emperor that i could clean up and use. As of now I still have the Aqua-techs. Thinking... thanks all...


----------

